# Ethernet no longer working for no reason

## orangecakez

So recently I just got wireless working. But now when I try to connect by ethernet wire, it doesn't get any DHCP offers or whatever and it doesn't connect to anything. I do ifconfig ath0 down and ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient eth0 but it doesn't find anything. Maybe I have to do something in the kernel? It was working fine last week when wireless was not working at all.

----------

## didymos

Post /etc/conf.d/net. Wait, are you using that, or doing this all manually?

----------

## orangecakez

I'm using the default net.lo and symlinking that to net.ath0 and net.eth0. It was working fine before the wireless got working

----------

## orangecakez

I see wifi0 starting so I think wireless is overriding the ethernet cord line and it keeps redirecting to wireless now. How do I make it stop and see that I have the cord plugged in?

On my Gentoo LiveCD, the LiveCD doesn't even connect to the internet anymore. Maybe it's my internet? I just got new cable internet and I never used it before.

----------

## orangecakez

Well on Ubuntu I plugged it in and it worked perfectly. How can I get this working on Gentoo?

So now I'm pretty sure it has something to do with my wireless ath0 overriding eth0 and making it think eth0 is wireless. How do I make my computer know that there is a ethernet cord attached?

----------

## orangecakez

dmesg | grep "eth"

it gives me some lines that look good, like it sees my network card RealTek and it says eth0 link is up and it becomes read, but then it gives me this that don't look so good:

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

That's the only bad line it looks like.

----------

## orangecakez

I booted up the Gentoo LiveCD and now the LiveCD won't connect anymore.

----------

## didymos

OK, try this in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

# Ethernet

config_eth0=("dhcp")

# Wireless

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_ath0=( "dhcp" ) 

```

We'll see if spelling it out can get it to behave.  You said you weren't using any special configuration, so I hope that's sufficient. Oh, and don't worry about the no IPv6 routers message.  It just means the system can talk IPv6, but there's no one for it to talk to, so it's not going to use it.

----------

## orangecakez

Okay thanks are you sure there's no spaces between the parenthesis and quote in the "dhcp" ?

Anyway I tried both but it's not working anyway.

----------

## didymos

Umm, yeah, I forgot the spaces.  I was cut-and-pasting.

----------

## orangecakez

When I do "dhclient eth0" it says wifi0

----------

## didymos

Have you edited dhclient.conf?

----------

